# How do I get forgiven of my sins???



## fishslime

I am a member of the church of Christ. I wrote this in hope of reaching someone with a good heart that truly wants to do the right thing and is seeking the truth, wether a New believer or a long time believer in christ that has never taken the time to explore the scriptures.

This is the most important question that any one person needs to answer Correctly before they die. The answer to this question should only be answered by the Bible. So let's take a good Look!!! (some controversial scriptures that are often used out of contexts will be examined)

If you are seeking the truth (Read this in its entirety) hold on to what The Bible says and don't let anyone tell you any different.

Let's start with John 3:16

NKJV "For God so loved the world that He gave His only begotten Son, that whoever believes in Him should not perish but have everlasting life"

There are a Large number of people repeating and teaching this verse incorrectly and it is sinful to do so. If you are one of the people pulling this scripture out of the full story and misleading yourself and others you need to really read this with an open heart and repent. I know that many of you have been taught this for a very long time, but that does not excuse what is right and we all will have to answer for what we teach.

Now Lets look at John 3:1-17 (the whole picture)

NKJV John 3

1 There was a man of the Pharisees named Nicodemus, a ruler of the Jews. 2 This man came to Jesus by night and said to Him, â€œRabbi, we know that You are a teacher come from God; for no one can do these signs that You do unless God is with him.â€

3 Jesus answered and said to him, â€œMost assuredly, I say to you, unless one is born again, he cannot see the kingdom of God.â€

4 Nicodemus said to Him, â€œHow can a man be born when he is old? Can he enter a second time into his motherâ€™s womb and be born?â€

5 Jesus answered, â€œMost assuredly, I say to you, unless one is born of water and the Spirit, he cannot enter the kingdom of God. 6 That which is born of the flesh is flesh, and that which is born of the Spirit is spirit. 7 Do not marvel that I said to you, â€˜You must be born again.â€™ 8 The wind blows where it wishes, and you hear the sound of it, but cannot tell where it comes from and where it goes. So is everyone who is born of the Spirit.â€

9 Nicodemus answered and said to Him, â€œHow can these things be?â€

10 Jesus answered and said to him, â€œAre you the teacher of Israel, and do not know these things? 11 Most assuredly, I say to you, We speak what We know and testify what We have seen, and you do not receive Our witness. 12 If I have told you earthly things and you do not believe, how will you believe if I tell you heavenly things? 13 No one has ascended to heaven but He who came down from heaven, that is, the Son of Man who is in heaven.[a] 14 And as Moses lifted up the serpent in the wilderness, even so must the Son of Man be lifted up, 15 that whoever believes in Him should not perish but* have eternal life. 16 For God so loved the world that He gave His only begotten Son, that whoever believes in Him should not perish but have everlasting life. 17 For God did not send His Son into the world to condemn the world, but that the world through Him might be saved.

As you can see you can not take verse 16 out of the chapter and get the whole picture of what Jesus was saying.

Another example is Romans 10 especially verse 13

NKJV Romans 10:11-13

11For the Scripture says, â€œWhoever believes on Him will not be put to shame.â€[f] 12 For there is no distinction between Jew and Greek, for the same Lord over all is rich to all who call upon Him. 13 For â€œwhoever calls on the name of the Lord shall be saved.â€

Question???? How do you call on the name of the Lord??

Answer Acts 22:12-16

12 â€œThen a certain Ananias, a devout man according to the law, having a good testimony with all the Jews who dwelt there, 13 came to me; and he stood and said to me, â€˜Brother Saul, receive your sight.â€™ And at that same hour I looked up at him. 14 Then he said, â€˜The God of our fathers has chosen you that you should know His will, and see the Just One, and hear the voice of His mouth. 15 For you will be His witness to all men of what you have seen and heard. 16 And now why are you waiting? Arise and be baptized, and wash away your sins, calling on the name of the Lord.â€™

Long debated but the truth is the truth.

Fact- The "sinners prayer" does not exist in the bible, The Lord does not want to hear you repeat a prayer he wants to hear you from your Heart.

Example Mathew 6:6-8

6 But you, when you pray, go into your room, and when you have shut your door, pray to your Father who is in the secret place; and your Father who sees in secret will reward you openly. 7 And when you pray, do not use vain repetitions as the heathen do. For they think that they will be heard for their many words.

8 â€œTherefore do not be like them. For your Father knows the things you have need of before you ask Him.

Verse 9 starts giving you a model of a prayer to base the structure of your prayers on.(note it doesn't say to repeat this prayer in any way shape or form)

9 In this manner, therefore, pray:

Our Father in heaven,
Hallowed be Your name.
10 Your kingdom come.
Your will be done
On earth as it is in heaven.
11 Give us this day our daily bread.
12 And forgive us our debts,
As we forgive our debtors.
13 And do not lead us into temptation,
But deliver us from the evil one.
For Yours is the kingdom and the power and the glory forever. Amen.[c]
14 â€œFor if you forgive men their trespasses, your heavenly Father will also forgive you. 15 But if you do not forgive men their trespasses, neither will your Father forgive your trespasses.

It is of utmost importance that God get to know you, the real you.

Let's look at how we get saved according to the scripture.

Mark 16:16

6 He who believes and is baptized will be saved; but he who does not believe will be condemned.

Acts 8:26-40

26 Now an angel of the Lord spoke to Philip, saying, â€œArise and go toward the south along the road which goes down from Jerusalem to Gaza.â€ This is desert. 27 So he arose and went. And behold, a man of Ethiopia, a eunuch of great authority under Candace the queen of the Ethiopians, who had charge of all her treasury, and had come to Jerusalem to worship, 28 was returning. And sitting in his chariot, he was reading Isaiah the prophet. 29 Then the Spirit said to Philip, â€œGo near and overtake this chariot.â€

30 So Philip ran to him, and heard him reading the prophet Isaiah, and said, â€œDo you understand what you are reading?â€

31 And he said, â€œHow can I, unless someone guides me?â€ And he asked Philip to come up and sit with him. 32 The place in the Scripture which he read was this:

â€œHe was led as a sheep to the slaughter;
And as a lamb before its shearer is silent,
So He opened not His mouth.
33 In His humiliation His justice was taken away,
And who will declare His generation?
For His life is taken from the earth.â€
34 So the eunuch answered Philip and said, â€œI ask you, of whom does the prophet say this, of himself or of some other man?â€ 35 Then Philip opened his mouth, and beginning at this Scripture, preached Jesus to him. 36 Now as they went down the road, they came to some water. And the eunuch said, â€œSee, here is water. What hinders me from being baptized?â€

37 Then Philip said, â€œIf you believe with all your heart, you may.â€

And he answered and said, â€œI believe that Jesus Christ is the Son of God.â€[c]

38 So he commanded the chariot to stand still. And both Philip and the eunuch went down into the water, and he baptized him. 39 Now when they came up out of the water, the Spirit of the Lord caught Philip away, so that the eunuch saw him no more; and he went on his way rejoicing. 40 But Philip was found at Azotus. And passing through, he preached in all the cities till he came to Caesarea.

Question??? How do you recieve the Forgiveness of your sins and the Gift of the Holy Spirit???

Acts 2:22-39

22 â€œMen of Israel, hear these words: Jesus of Nazareth, a Man attested by God to you by miracles, wonders, and signs which God did through Him in your midst, as you yourselves also knowâ€" 23 Him, being delivered by the determined purpose and foreknowledge of God, you have taken[c] by lawless hands, have crucified, and put to death; 24 whom God raised up, having loosed the pains of death, because it was not possible that He should be held by it. 25 For David says concerning Him:

â€˜I foresaw the Lord always before my face,
For He is at my right hand, that I may not be shaken.
26 Therefore my heart rejoiced, and my tongue was glad;
Moreover my flesh also will rest in hope.
27 For You will not leave my soul in Hades,
Nor will You allow Your Holy One to see corruption.
28 You have made known to me the ways of life;
You will make me full of joy in Your presence.â€™[d]
29 â€œMen and brethren, let me speak freely to you of the patriarch David, that he is both dead and buried, and his tomb is with us to this day. 30 Therefore, being a prophet, and knowing that God had sworn with an oath to him that of the fruit of his body, according to the flesh, He would raise up the Christ to sit on his throne,[e] 31 he, foreseeing this, spoke concerning the resurrection of the Christ, that His soul was not left in Hades, nor did His flesh see corruption. 32 This Jesus God has raised up, of which we are all witnesses. 33 Therefore being exalted to the right hand of God, and having received from the Father the promise of the Holy Spirit, He poured out this which you now see and hear.

34 â€œFor David did not ascend into the heavens, but he says himself:

â€˜The Lord said to my Lord,
â€œSit at My right hand,
35 Till I make Your enemies Your footstool.â€â€™[f]
36 â€œTherefore let all the house of Israel know assuredly that God has made this Jesus, whom you crucified, both Lord and Christ.â€

37 Now when they heard this, they were cut to the heart, and said to Peter and the rest of the apostles, â€œMen and brethren, what shall we do?â€

38 Then Peter said to them, â€œRepent, and let every one of you be baptized in the name of Jesus Christ for the remission of sins; and you shall receive the gift of the Holy Spirit. 39 For the promise is to you and to your children, and to all who are afar off, as many as the Lord our God will call.â€

Notice he said Repent Not Repeat

Romans 6

1What shall we say then? Shall we continue in sin that grace may abound? 2 Certainly not! How shall we who died to sin live any longer in it? 3 Or do you not know that as many of us as were baptized into Christ Jesus were baptized into His death? 4 Therefore we were buried with Him through baptism into death, that just as Christ was raised from the dead by the glory of the Father, even so we also should walk in newness of life.

5 For if we have been united together in the likeness of His death, certainly we also shall be in the likeness of His resurrection, 6 knowing this, that our old man was crucified with Him, that the body of sin might be done away with, that we should no longer be slaves of sin. 7 For he who has died has been freed from sin. 8 Now if we died with Christ, we believe that we shall also live with Him, 9 knowing that Christ, having been raised from the dead, dies no more. Death no longer has dominion over Him. 10 For the death that He died, He died to sin once for all; but the life that He lives, He lives to God. 11 Likewise you also, reckon yourselves to be dead indeed to sin, but alive to God in Christ Jesus our Lord.

12 Therefore do not let sin reign in your mortal body, that you should obey it in its lusts. 13 And do not present your members as instruments of unrighteousness to sin, but present yourselves to God as being alive from the dead, and your members as instruments of righteousness to God. 14 For sin shall not have dominion over you, for you are not under law but under grace.

15 What then? Shall we sin because we are not under law but under grace? Certainly not! 16 Do you not know that to whom you present yourselves slaves to obey, you are that oneâ€™s slaves whom you obey, whether of sin leading to death, or of obedience leading to righteousness? 17 But God be thanked that though you were slaves of sin, yet you obeyed from the heart that form of doctrine to which you were delivered. 18 And having been set free from sin, you became slaves of righteousness. 19 I speak in human terms because of the weakness of your flesh. For just as you presented your members as slaves of uncleanness, and of lawlessness leading to more lawlessness, so now present your members as slaves of righteousness for holiness.

20 For when you were slaves of sin, you were free in regard to righteousness. 21 What fruit did you have then in the things of which you are now ashamed? For the end of those things is death. 22 But now having been set free from sin, and having become slaves of God, you have your fruit to holiness, and the end, everlasting life. 23 For the wages of sin is death, but the gift of God is eternal life in Christ Jesus our Lord.

Galatians 3:26-29

26 For you are all sons of God through faith in Christ Jesus. 27 For as many of you as were baptized into Christ have put on Christ. 28 There is neither Jew nor Greek, there is neither slave nor free, there is neither male nor female; for you are all one in Christ Jesus. 29 And if you are Christâ€™s, then you are Abrahamâ€™s seed, and heirs according to the promise.

If you have made it this far then you can see, The only way that you will enter the Kingdom of GOD is, BELIEF in our LORD and SAVIOR JESUS CHRIST and BAPTISM for the Forgiveness of your sins and the Gift of the HOLY SPIRIT. according to the BIBLE you will not make it any other way.*


----------



## KeeperTX

Hello fishslime and good job on this post. I'll speak from experience. I've attended the Church of Christ in the past and have really felt like legalism was very much alive in that specific church that I attended. That might not be the case in all of the other churches, but it was in that one. 

Although I will agree that baptism is very important to a believer in Jesus Christ, it is not a requirement for salvation. God bless you.


----------



## fishslime

KeeperTX said:


> Hello fishslime and good job on this post. I'll speak from experience. I've attended the Church of Christ in the past and have really felt like legalism was very much alive in that specific church that I attended. That might not be the case in all of the other churches, but it was in that one.
> 
> Although I will agree that baptism is very important to a believer in Jesus Christ, it is not a requirement for salvation. God bless you.


Read this

1 Peter 3:18-22

18 For Christ also suffered once for sins, the just for the unjust, that He might bring us[e] to God, being put to death in the flesh but made alive by the Spirit, 19 by whom also He went and preached to the spirits in prison, 20 who formerly were disobedient, when once the Divine longsuffering waited[f] in the days of Noah, while the ark was being prepared, in which a few, that is, eight souls, were saved through water. 21 There is also an antitype which now saves usâ€"baptism (not the removal of the filth of the flesh, but the answer of a good conscience toward God), through the resurrection of Jesus Christ, 22 who has gone into heaven and is at the right hand of God, angels and authorities and powers having been made subject to Him.

Question?? 1) What was necessary for Noah to be saved? (Ark + Water)
2) According to this passage what is Necessary to be saved? (Baptism)


----------



## KeeperTX

Read this.



. said:


> Thankfully, though, we donâ€™t have to guess at what Peter means in this verse because he clarifies that for us with the phrase â€œnot the removal of dirt from the flesh, but an appeal to God for a good conscience.â€ While Peter is connecting baptism with salvation, it is not the act of being baptized that he is referring to (not the removal of dirt from the flesh). Being immersed in water does nothing but wash away dirt. What Peter is referring to is what baptism represents, which is what saves us (an appeal to God for a good conscience through the resurrection of Jesus Christ). In other words, Peter is simply connecting baptism with belief. It is not the getting-wet part that saves but is the â€œappeal to God for a clean conscienceâ€ which is signified by baptism, that saves us. The appeal to God always comes first. First belief and repentance, then we are baptized to publicly identify ourselves with Christ.
> 
> Read more: http://www.gotquestions.org/baptism-1Peter-3-21.html#ixzz3QhESrLEk


http://www.gotquestions.org/baptism-1Peter-3-21.html


----------



## fishslime

John 3:5

5 Jesus answered, â€œMost assuredly, I say to you, unless one is born of water and the Spirit, he cannot enter the kingdom of God.

What should be taught and repeated is what Jesus says, If we just repeat what Jesus says until he returns I don't think we can ever go wrong, if we choose to believe that what Jesus says isn't what he means then we need to really think about who we want to stand up for, ourselves and what we believe or what Jesus says? 

Question??? If Jesus asks you on judgement day, What did I tell nicodemus in John 3:5
and why would you choose to teach any different? What will you say, will you say, (I thought you just meant belief?) 

Baptism is the answer of a good conscience towards god, it also is when you are forgiven of your sins and when you receive the gift of the Holy Spirit (Acts 2:38


----------



## KeeperTX

fishslime, if you get "baptism" from John 3:5, then you are really reaching. Nowhere does it say baptism in that verse. If Jesus wanted to, he could have simply said it. 

Like I said before, baptism is very important to the believer and something that we would desire when we follow Jesus. If baptism was a requirement, it would contradict many other scriptures which clearly state that salvation is by grace though faith alone.


----------



## fishslime

"fishslime, if you get "baptism" from John 3:5, then you are really reaching. Nowhere does it say baptism in that verse. If Jesus wanted to, he could have simply said it."

Mark 16

15 And He said to them, â€œGo into all the world and preach the gospel to every creature. 16 He who believes and is baptized will be saved; but he who does not believe will be condemned

Does He simply say it here??? Or is the first part "He who believes" the only part that matters because it's first? Not the "He who believes and is baptized will be saved"???

These are Jesus's words not mine.


----------



## KeeperTX

*The truth shall make you free.*

Yes those are Jesus' words.

*He said*: _he who does not believe will be condemned._
*He did not say*: he who believes but is not baptized will be condemned.


----------



## KeeperTX

I've never met a believer in Jesus Christ who didn't want to get baptized. If the Spirit of God is truly inside of you, you will want to get baptized. That's why Jesus said he who believes and is baptized. Because first and most important is belief & repentance. Then after a person is saved, will he be baptized. Baptism is very important, as I've stated before.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Thanks Keeper


----------



## fishslime

Keeper

I'm very familiar with your opinion on this matter and have discussed it at length on several occasions (with others). The bottom line is God's word gives us a very clear picture, and examples over and over of how important, and with great urgency that the removal of sin is needed from our lives, and it says the way that happens is through baptism.

Acts 22:16
16 And now why are you waiting? Arise and be baptized, and wash away your sins, calling on the name of the Lord.â€™

Note 
1. There are only 2 people present in this example given to us Phillip and the eunuch. 
2. He does not say Arise, do you believe? Ok, well do you want to publicly show that you believe by getting baptized?

Acts 2:38

38 Then Peter said to them, â€œRepent, and let every one of you be baptized in the name of Jesus Christ for the remission of sins; and you shall receive the gift of the Holy Spirit. 39 For the promise is to you and to your children, and to all who are afar off, as many as the Lord our God will call.â€

Notice Peter teaching sinners how to become saved, he says â€œRepent, and let every one of you be baptized in the name of Jesus Christ for the remission of sins; and you shall receive the gift of the Holy Spirit.

He does not say Repent and your forgiven, if you want to be baptized you can just to publicly show that you believe.

Examples in the bible are given as an instruction manual of how and what to do in a given situation. If someone gave you instructions on how to make hot chocolate, ex... you put the packet of chocolate powder in the cup and then you add hot water and stir, but you tell me if I put the packet of chocolate powder in the cup that's all I need and putting the hot water is not necessary, you would never do that!!! Because you know what would happen, Likewise the bible says clearly that what is needed to be forgiven of our sins is, Belief and Baptism we must not teach anyone any different for us to teach someone that Baptism is not necessary for forgiveness/salvation is simply not Biblical.


----------



## fishslime

Acts 22:16
16 And now why are you waiting? Arise and be baptized, and wash away your sins, calling on the name of the Lord.â€™

Note 
1. There are only 2 people present in this example given to us Phillip and the eunuch. correction Ananias and Saul (Paul)
2. He does not say Arise, do you believe? Ok, well do you want to publicly show that you believe by getting baptized?


----------



## atcfisherman

This is why I don't post here any more. The modern day Pharisees hand pick scriptures to build their doctrines and they spew it in everyone's face. Make sure you have your check list with you when you die so you can show it to God. He will be proud. 

People, it is a relationship with the creator, not a list of rules. The heart is where it's at, not the head. I would refute more from the bible, but pride with the modern day Pharisees gets in there way. Not sure why I bothered opening up the food of the soul section again. 

I know my savior and I know I'm saved. And yes I have been baptized so for the list checkers, you can feel better. My savior and redeemer knows my heart, not my check list. 




In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## jimk

FWIW, the one thing that will define a person as a "Christian"(after acceptance of Jesus as Lord and Savior) is the love that comes from God. Jesus defined the "greatest commandment" as first loving God and second to "love your neighbor as yourself."
The night before he died on the cross, Jesus instructed his disciples to "love one another."
The love that He speaks of is "agape" love. The love that God showed by giving His only Son is "agape"...the love that Jesus showed by death on the cross is "agape." It is the love that we are to show to others. It is an act of the will and not an emotion. It is self-sacrificial and expects nothing in return. This love only comes from God and is evidence that you are a "child of God."

This love was missing from those who held the "Law" as their God and their reason for criticizing Jesus when He healed on the Sabbath.


----------



## Po Boy

Fishslime, I have a hypothetical question for you. Let us say that a person is in the hospital with a terminal illness and you or your pastor visits this person as he is on his death bed, and he confesses his sins and repents. Now there is no place there in the room to baptize him or her and a short time later the person dies. As I understand your previous post, is this person that just confessed and Repented out of luck because there was no baptism performed?


----------



## atcfisherman

I notice that after he came in here spewing his modern day Pharisee legalistic hate that he does not return. Typical. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## bigfishtx

Aborted babies do not get to be baptized. Neither did my one week old sister.

I will see them in heaven if I am lucky enough to make it. They will be there.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

bigfishtx said:


> Aborted babies do not get to be baptized. Neither did my one week old sister.
> 
> I will see them in heaven if I am lucky enough to make it. They will be there.


Amen brother.


----------



## TrueblueTexican

*The Moment*

You get to your knees and ask God to forgive you, the Holy Spirit is sent upon you as at Pentecost, and Jesus said in Matthew 10:32 ""Whoever acknowledges me before others, I will also acknowledge before my Father in heaven."

Follows you will be Baptised before others, according to Jesus example for washing clean from the sin and leaving FORMER sin natures behind. Jesus was Baptised and his father said "well done my Son"

Baptism in itself does not salvation make - plenty of folks get Baptised or sprinkled and it never takes - ONLY by belief in Christ Jesus, and by WORKING out that Salvation, which would include Baptism will you be given a pass to Heaven.

If you want Jesus to announce your entry, you can't get in without that symbolic washing.

Why, my beloved, as you have always obeyed, not as in my presence only, but now much more in my absence, work out your own salvation with fear and trembling.

This has nothing to do with "religious" denomination - it has to do with whether you truly have the Holy Spirit as your guide to understanding scripture

I can beat folks about the head all day with Gods word and it only damages the bindings - rather PRAY that SCALES OF CONFUSION will be lifted from all who study Gods word !!!


----------



## TrueblueTexican

*With Certainty*



bigfishtx said:


> Aborted babies do not get to be baptized. Neither did my one week old sister.
> 
> I will see them in heaven if I am lucky enough to make it. They will be there.


ALL children who have died in history, in innocence, never with the understanding of right or wrong will be present with God.

Luck has nothing to do with your acceptance - there is only ONE way for Men or Women who are held accountable for sin get entry - Do you believe that Jesus was Gods own son, are you repentant for the evil you have committed? Then are you Baptised in the NAME of God the Father, God the Son, and the Holy Spirit, BURIED with Christ symbolically WASHED CLEAN, in a NEW Life, as Nicodemus could not understand "how can one go back to the Womb and be Born again ?"

Thats really the easy part - the HARD part and the TEST is WORKING OUT THAT FREE GIFT TILL THE END OF YOUR LIFE.


----------



## TrueblueTexican

*Yes Sir*



jimk said:


> FWIW, the one thing that will define a person as a "Christian"(after acceptance of Jesus as Lord and Savior) is the love that comes from God. Jesus defined the "greatest commandment" as first loving God and second to "love your neighbor as yourself."
> The night before he died on the cross, Jesus instructed his disciples to "love one another."
> The love that He speaks of is "agape" love. The love that God showed by giving His only Son is "agape"...the love that Jesus showed by death on the cross is "agape." It is the love that we are to show to others. It is an act of the will and not an emotion. It is self-sacrificial and expects nothing in return. This love only comes from God and is evidence that you are a "child of God."
> 
> This love was missing from those who held the "Law" as their God and their reason for criticizing Jesus when He healed on the Sabbath.


Hard concept for many.


----------



## TrueblueTexican

*ARE you a FOLLOWER Of Christ?*

Then DROP the denominational pretense - NEVER start a conversation with your allegiance to DENOMINATION - if you FOLLOW Christ then do so - his word is there and it edifies and trumps EVERYTHING else

What can wash away my sin? - NOTHING but the blood of Jesus

What can make me whole again? -Nothing but the blood of Jesus

The SINGLE BIGGEST stumbling bloc and the log in mens eye is DENOMINATION.

ALL HAVE FALLEN AND COME SHORT OF THE GLORY OF GOD !!!


----------



## TrueblueTexican

*I am a sinner*

SAVED AND WASHED BY Gods gift of Jesus his only Son, Saved by grace, a gift I did not deserve, FORGIVEN Past Sins at the MOMENT I accepted that FREE gift from God.

If I had to get re baptised every time I now commit a sin, I would be a fish, the TEST of whether you BELONG to God is when you do SIN again - is there any remorse?

Only the indwelling of the Spirit prods you to your knees to ask for and receive Gods forgiveness, if you continue in that sin wantonly, I would question your salvation --

A true follower of Christ cannot continue in unrepentant sin without consequence - for this reason many sicken and die -- the Holy Spirit withdraws, a pretty empty lonely space --

Been there done that.


----------



## atcfisherman

Good post TrueBlue


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## Seeker

Call me a sucker..


"I bet the thief hanging on the cross beside Jesus is very thankful for shear "Grace"..

Be blessed..


----------



## atcfisherman

Seeker said:


> Call me a sucker..
> 
> "I bet the thief hanging on the cross beside Jesus is very thankful for shear "Grace"..
> 
> Be blessed..


Absolutely!!! I will take Gods grace through His son Jesus Christ any day over man made water regeneration. My 5th grade Sunday school teacher told me the following.

1). We Christians are waking down the same dirt road of life. The ones further along the way are yelling back at the others to warn them where the pot holes are so we don't trip on them so listen to them.

2). Build your doctrine on the entire bible because God inspired all of it. If some group hand pics scriptures out to make their own doctrines, RUN FROM THEM!!!

In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## KeeperTX

TrueblueTexican said:


> Then DROP the denominational pretense - NEVER start a conversation with your allegiance to DENOMINATION - if you FOLLOW Christ then do so - his word is there and it edifies and trumps EVERYTHING else
> 
> What can wash away my sin? - NOTHING but the blood of Jesus
> 
> What can make me whole again? -Nothing but the blood of Jesus
> 
> The SINGLE BIGGEST stumbling bloc and the log in mens eye is DENOMINATION.
> 
> ALL HAVE FALLEN AND COME SHORT OF THE GLORY OF GOD !!!


Amen to this; it's in the bible. Denomination divides.


----------

